# Лимита



## vika21

Does someone know the meaning of this expression ? 
I guess it is used to complain about something, but I'm not sure to get it right. 

The context is the following:
—И куда же ты потом? — не унималась уборщица. — В Америку? Или в Италию?
—Почему сразу в Италию? — Диалог стремительно утомил Лену.
—Ленок, когда в кино пойдем? — подмигнул ей охранник, поправляя ремень.
—Когда кинотеатр купишь! — Лена улучила момент и обеими руками запахнула створки.
—Почему в Италию, почему в Италию! Потому что
туда сейчас все проститутки уезжают! — бубнила себе под нос тетя Катя, сметая палую листву. — Лимита чертова!

Thank you!


----------



## Maroseika

Лимита́ is the colloquial and pejorative for лимитчик.
Чёртов - is just the intensifying adjective - damned.

These people were permitted to live in the towns with restricted residential permits (с ограниченной пропиской) in exchange to their working at the places where there was a lack of local workers, usually it was hard, low-paid and unpromising job. Their only benefit was moving to the big town in the hope of settling there somehow after the "limit" ending. In the beginning of Perestroika some of them might seek for the better life in the big city or abroad.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Лимита́ is the colloquial and pejorative for лимитчик.



On grammatical note, лимита is a collective noun for лимитчики (n.pl.) Cs. босяки - босота, гопники - гопота, школьники - школота.
Лена herself is deemed as лимитчица (n.f.) with some prostitution background from the Soviet past, according to the context.


----------



## vika21

Thank you for your answers! I need to translate it in French, it is quite tricky but I've got the meaning now.


----------



## Boyar

Bonjour vika21 

Pouvez-vous partager votre solution (la version française) avec nous quand vous l'aurez trouvée ?
J'aurais pensé de 'maudits immigrants', mais 'лимита', ce sont plutôt des migrants intérieurs..


----------



## rusita preciosa

péquenaude / bouseuse?

The main point of that insult (лимита), is to point out that person comes from the provinces/country/a small town, rather than their legal status in the big city.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> péquenaude / bouseuse?
> 
> The main point of that insult (лимита), is to point out that person comes from the provinces/country/a small town, rather than their legal status in the big city.


Лимита is clearly attributed to the workers who were let stay legally in the major Soviet cities or regime towns within the limits/quota of residential permits in exchange of labor contracts.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%82_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8\
I can't recollect any hostilities against лимита based on xenophobia, except of, maybe, from some senior blabbermouths who would routinely blame everyone coming into view.


----------



## vika21

Boyar said:


> Bonjour vika21
> 
> Pouvez-vous partager votre solution (la version française) avec nous quand vous l'aurez trouvée ?
> J'aurais pensé de 'maudits immigrants', mais 'лимита', ce sont plutôt des migrants intérieurs..



J'opte pour "Maudits envahisseurs", car plusieurs fois dans le livre on parle de "те, которые сюда понаехали" et les personnages se plaignent la plupart du temps que Moscou n'est plus la ville des "самые москвичи". 

Je pense que l'idée est rendue avec cette traduction. Le sens n'est pas totalement rendu, mais vu qu'il s'agit d'un dialogue, la concision et la fluidité priment


----------



## Rosett

vika21 said:


> J'opte pour "Maudits envahisseurs", car plusieurs fois dans le livre on parle de "те, которые сюда понаехали" et les personnages se plaignent la plupart du temps que Moscou n'est plus la ville des "самые москвичи".
> 
> Je pense que l'idée est rendue avec cette traduction. Le sens n'est pas totalement rendu, mais vu qu'il s'agit d'un dialogue, la concision et la fluidité priment


D'après moi, "les maudits envahisseurs" pour "лимита" dans votre contexte représente une grosse exagération.


----------



## vika21

Rosett said:


> D'après moi, "les maudits envahisseurs" pour "лимита" dans votre contexte représente une grosse exagération.



Oui, j'en suis consciente. Mais si j'utilise "immigrants", mon lecteur pensera qu'elle vient d'un autre pays, bien que le terme s'utilise, par extension, pour des personnes quittant la campagne pour la ville, ou une région pour une autre. Or Léna vient de Perm et travaille dans le centre de Moscou comme secrétaire (même "секретуток").


----------



## Rosett

vika21 said:


> Oui, j'en suis consciente. Mais si j'utilise "immigrants", mon lecteur pensera qu'elle vient d'un autre pays, bien que le terme s'utilise, par extension, pour des personnes quittant la campagne pour la ville, ou une région pour une autre. Or Léna vient de Perm et travaille dans le centre de Moscou comme secrétaire (même "секретуток").


À votre place, j'écrirais "limita" tout simplement, accompagné d'une note du traducteur une fois pour le livre.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

C'est cependant le dernier recours du traducteur, lorsque toutes les autres options ne servent à rien, et ce n'est vraiment pas le cas.


----------



## Rosett

Angelo di fuoco said:


> C'est cependant le dernier recours du traducteur, lorsque toutes les autres options ne servent à rien, et ce n'est vraiment pas le cas.


Ainsi, on pourrait se référer à http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0110355/
(assorti de 8 prix et de 4 nominations)


----------



## vika21

Oui, j'évite les notes de pas de page et privilégie l'adaption comme mes lecteurs sont francophones et pas spécialement "slavisants".
Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas !


----------



## Ben Jamin

"maudits paysans"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

"лимита" = racaille?


----------



## vika21

Non "racaille" c'est plutôt "гопник" il me semble. 
Ici, on insiste plus sur le fait qu'elle ne vient pas de la capitale et qu'elle s'y incruste.


----------

